# Help me decide on what bow (POLL)!



## Evanman2010 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good morning everyone, first time posting here! Its almost that time of the year again and after shooting my current bow (Dads handed down Darton) its safe to say its time for an upgrade. As a youth I shot a PSE which I liked but wasnt crazy about, currently I have been shooting a Darton for the past 7-8 years. Please answer the poll I posted to help me decide what bow to go with and if you could state what name bow and why you choose that bow it would be greatly appreciated. I currently like what Hoyt is producing and the numbers they are putting out but I am trying to keep an open mind until I shoot different bows and see which one feels the best to me. Hunting is very important to me so the money factor is not as important especially if it will last me another 5+ years. Thank you.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't choose a bow on a popularity contest. Pick the one that feels right to you. You really can't buy a piece of crap now a days ( except Bowtec ) lol.


----------



## Evanman2010 (Aug 13, 2014)

stickbow shooter said:


> Don't choose a bow on a popularity contest. Pick the one that feels right to you. You really can't buy a piece of crap now a days ( except Bowtec ) lol.


 That is the exact reason I am keeping an open mind about this, I am doing a poll to help narrow down to what are the most common around. I do plan on shooting as many brands as I can before I make a decision. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Budget is a big consideration too. We could all tell you about a $1,500 setup but if you only have $700, it won't matter.

For me, it came down to the Hoyt Charger and Bowtech Carbon Icon. With the Flip Disc on the Bowtech (similar to the powershift disc), the draw became very similar to the Hoyt. The Bowtech was shooting faster on the same poundage and draw length still. And with carbon riser, it was lighter. Picked up the Icon this past Saturday. My only gripe, and this is with the RAK package and not Bowtech, is I don't like the new peep site. I miss old 4 green dot diamond peep with rubber hose. I'll be switching back to one of those shortly. And I might get a drop away rest as the Octane 3 brush thing is really noisy draw.


----------



## Evanman2010 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Budget is a big consideration too. We could all tell you about a $1,500 setup but if you only have $700, it won't matter.
> 
> For me, it came down to the Hoyt Charger and Bowtech Carbon Icon. With the Flip Disc on the Bowtech (similar to the powershift disc), the draw became very similar to the Hoyt. The Bowtech was shooting faster on the same poundage and draw length still. And with carbon riser, it was lighter. Picked up the Icon this past Saturday. My only gripe, and this is with the RAK package and not Bowtech, is I don't like the new peep site. I miss old 4 green dot diamond peep with rubber hose. I'll be switching back to one of those shortly. And I might get a drop away rest as the Octane 3 brush thing is really noisy draw.


I understand budget is a main concern. I already plan on spending around the $1500 range but like a said it will be worth it in the end and dont mind spending more for a bow that will perform better and make it worth the money. Thank you for your opinion on the 2 bows. Bowtech is definitely going to be in consideration when shooting.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> Don't choose a bow on a popularity contest. Pick the one that feels right to you. You really can't buy a piece of crap now a days ( except Bowtec ) lol.


 
Exactly! I couldn't have said it better myself. After dealing with a horrible experience with my bowtech blowing a limb and their customer service, I would take bowtech off your list and replace it with Prime. 

I just went through a shopping experience and shot everything I could get my hands on. I pick up my Prime Rival today and couldn't be more excited. That being said, just because the Prime is right for me, doesn't mean it is right for you or others. Shoot EVERY bow that you can get your hands on AND look into the companies warranty before making a decision.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

If money were not a consideration for me, I have to be honest and say that I'd go with a Mathews. I'd really like to check out the "No Cam" model, but really like the Creed. That said, I have been shooting Darton forever and if they would update to a roller cable guard in place of a slide, I'd probably go with them. Spoke with a Darton engineer though, and he said that they won't be making that change. 
Other than that - ANY new bow you get from the above list will be quality! I just purchased a couple close-out deals on Bear Authority packages for both of my sons. These bows shoot WAY better than my 1997 Darton Cyclone at 25% of what I payed for the Darton bare bow back then! 
<----<<<


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

PSE bows are nice and they offer alot of models to choose from. .i picked up a PSE DNA and lovin it!


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

I would also check out the Prime line of bows by G5.


----------



## solo hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

I would check out bear they have a good selection best of luck.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

I went through the same situation a month ago. I shot all the top manufactures and ended up with an Elite Synergy. All the bows today are good , it's what feels best to you.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Bear was top in my book last year. Dead in your hands fast and quiet


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Prime needs a chance. I am actually surprised that a couple of the other brands made it on your list without Prime. It is a personal choice thing, but if you are going to make it a contest, you should take a look at reviews. Many reviews have Prime right there with Matthews in the accuracy, speed and feel. And, it is made in Michigan (yes, I am a broken record). 

Also, to be fair, I would guess you need to consider including Elite. The Elite owners seem to be as pleased as the Matthews and Prime owners. 

Log a vote for me for Prime.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

ckosal said:


> Prime needs a chance. I am actually surprised that a couple of the other brands made it on your list without Prime. It is a personal choice thing, but if you are going to make it a contest, you should take a look at reviews. Many reviews have Prime right there with Matthews in the accuracy, speed and feel. And, it is made in Michigan (yes, I am a broken record).
> 
> Also, to be fair, I would guess you need to consider including Elite. The Elite owners seem to be as pleased as the Matthews and Prime owners.
> 
> Log a vote for me for Prime.



Yup, I'm a big fan of Prime also and would highly recommend them. Like others have said, shoot them all before you make your decision. All bows will outshoot the archer it will come down to feel and what you like in a bow as far as specs.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Better to base your decision by shooting as many bows as you can and finding one that fits you and your shooting style the best. What works for me may not even come close for you. You can't go wrong with any of the major bow brands now days, they are all good.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Prime makes excellent bows. Don't overlook them.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Joe Archer said:


> If money were not a consideration for me, I have to be honest and say that I'd go with a Mathews. I'd really like to check out the "No Cam" model, but really like the Creed. That said, I have been shooting Darton forever and if they would update to a roller cable guard in place of a slide, I'd probably go with them. Spoke with a Darton engineer though, and he said that they won't be making that change.
> Other than that - ANY new bow you get from the above list will be quality! I just purchased a couple close-out deals on Bear Authority packages for both of my sons. These bows shoot WAY better than my 1997 Darton Cyclone at 25% of what I payed for the Darton bare bow back then!
> <----<<<


I agree on the Mathews Creed. Picked up one the other day and it felt like magic in my hands.


----------



## dmc1651 (Oct 20, 2011)

I voted for Bear because I love my Bear Agenda that I bought last year, but as stated above, shoot a bunch first then decide. What works well and feels comfortable for one guy may not for you. Good luck. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Henschel98 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a Mathews creed and I have never shot such a smooth bow but that's just me I shot a lot of bows and that's what I came to last year


----------



## Evanman2010 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all your input, it was very useful. Last Friday I decided to take a day off work and head over to Schupbachs in Jackson (Amazing people) I shot a couple bows and really loved the feel of the Hoyt, quiet, fast, amazing feel of grip around my hand and the price was one of the best, they also had a sale on the bow I wanted. Ended up getting the Hoyt Nitrum Turbo and am very impressed with it. Schupbachs hooked me up with putting everything on the bow for me and ready to shoot when I left. Shooting 1/2" Groups at 25yrds still havent sighted in the 30yrd pin. I went in with an open mind and ended up getting something alot less than I thought I would be spending. Highly reccomend Schupbachs and Hoyt bows. Thanks again everyone


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Evanman2010 said:


> Thank you everyone for all your input, it was very useful. Last Friday I decided to take a day off work and head over to Schupbachs in Jackson (Amazing people) I shot a couple bows and really loved the feel of the Hoyt, quiet, fast, amazing feel of grip around my hand and the price was one of the best, they also had a sale on the bow I wanted. Ended up getting the Hoyt Nitrum Turbo and am very impressed with it. Schupbachs hooked me up with putting everything on the bow for me and ready to shoot when I left. Shooting 1/2" Groups at 25yrds still havent sighted in the 30yrd pin. I went in with an open mind and ended up getting something alot less than I thought I would be spending. Highly reccomend Schupbachs and Hoyt bows. Thanks again everyone


 
Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

stickbow shooter said:


> Don't choose a bow on a popularity contest. Pick the one that feels right to you. You really can't buy a piece of crap now a days ( except Bowtec ) lol.


Well said!


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

Went to a couple shops and shot probably ten different bows and picked the Hoyt carbon spyder 30. One of if not the smoothest drawing bow I have ever shot,the only bow with a smoother draw to me is an Oneida, but those just aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree with every post stating every major bow manufacturer, are doing a great job. It really is about shootin them all, and making your choice, I an now liking the nitrum by hoyt


----------



## Ericgmci (Jun 27, 2010)

Obsession

Love both of mine


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Just picked up a bear whitetail hunter at a garage sale for 10$. Shoots like a charm within 20 yards. Lol


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I will be test shooting an Xpedition Xcentric 7 in the coming days, I'll let u know the results. They are very much worth a look.


----------



## steak91 (Jan 28, 2010)

I bought a new bow a couple months ago. I have shot various Mathews for years. I shot 6 different manufacturers bows on three separate trips to the archery shop. I walked out the door with a brand new Elite Synergy. Go shoot some and see what feels right for you.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok, I picked bear , because I am an unabashed bear fan, having had the honor of hunting with fred as a youth.
that being said,whats up with the darton? there is an old saw that says if it ain't broke don't fix it.
I still hunt my old 1981 bear grizzly 2. and of course all of my recurves, which my wife says has reached rediculusness in number,,, are vintage 60's bows.
if the darton is still in good shape,,,,keep hunting it with pride.


----------

